# JL Audio E112 Subwoofer



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

just bought this sub and and wanted to know if anybody else had one. II bought the glossy one and I wanted to know what you should use to clean it. I am assuming a microfiber cloth. love this thing. It just slams and it is tight as can be. They make very easy for you to dial it in.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Have one? No. Heard one? Yes!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You might ask JL. I would use a quick detailer(auto) by maguires. My other favorite it Plexus. It was invented for cleaning aviation glass/plastic. It makes glossy finishes insanely glossy, and leaves a protective layer. Use the softest cloth you can find, and use sparingly. A little goes a long way. I use it on helmets, TV bezels, entertainment centers etc. try a motorcycle dealer or Amazon?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have used meguires quick detailer and soft microfiber as well go many years now


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

moparz10 said:


> I have used meguires quick detailer and soft microfiber as well go many years now


Thank you. I just bought a very soft microfiber cloth. Do you own this sub? Do you like it? i really like it so far. I have owned 5 different subs and this is the best one I have owned. I got mine for $1350.00 i could not pass up this deal. they had a great deal on them at the time. I like ow I could dial it in.


----------



## Hipockets (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 2 of the older F112s and love them!! The best subs for me so far. They go deep and hit hard when you get them dialed in. The Meguiar's polish works for me.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Hipockets said:


> I have 2 of the older F112s and love them!! The best subs for me so far. They go deep and hit hard when you get them dialed in. The Meguiar's polish works for me.


Thanks for letting know about the polish. I use the same polish on my cars. Nice, you have 2 F112s!. I have not heard them but I can only imagine based on what mine sound like. I love the punch they have. I have been looking for this type of sub for a while and now that I found it I could never go back to something else. From what I read they used their car technology and adapted that into a home sub. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Hipockets (Aug 30, 2013)

HIFI said:


> Thanks for letting know about the polish. I use the same polish on my cars. Nice, you have 2 F112s!. I have not heard them but I can only imagine based on what mine sound like. I love the punch they have. I have been looking for this type of sub for a while and now that I found it I could never go back to something else. From what I read they used their car technology and adapted that into a home sub. Thanks for the reply.


I forgot to say it's the Meguiar's NXT that I use for polish. Another thing too, is Barry at JL's tech support is excellent to talk to about placement, set up and trouble shooting. 
I've heard the E series at my local dealer and was impressed. JL's crossover from car audio to home has been impressive!


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Hipockets said:


> I forgot to say it's the Meguiar's NXT that I use for polish. Another thing too, is Barry at JL's tech support is excellent to talk to about placement, set up and trouble shooting. I've heard the E series at my local dealer and was impressed. JL's crossover from car audio to home has been impressive!


Thank you for the information, I truly appreciate it. I read in the manual that i should use a very soft microfiber so I that is what I did. I love the look of the glossy. I have the Golden Ear Triton 7s, their Super Center, and the sub sat 60s for the rears.I wanted everything to match so that is why I went glossy. I have the crossover at 60 and it works well because the 7s have 2 8" passive radiators in them. With the JL sub I finally have the sound I have been looking for!


----------



## Hipockets (Aug 30, 2013)

HIFI said:


> Thank you for the information, I truly appreciate it. I read in the manual that i should use a very soft microfiber so I that is what I did. I love the look of the glossy. I have the Golden Ear Triton 7s, their Super Center, and the sub sat 60s for the rears.I wanted everything to match so that is why I went glossy. I have the crossover at 60 and it works well because the 7s have 2 8" passive radiators in them. With the JL sub I finally have the sound I have been looking for!


That is great! It is nice to be happy with the sound and look of your gear. I have read many good things about the Tritons. Have not had the chance to hear them myself, no local dealers carry them but am sure I will one day. I enjoy messing with settings like crossover points and speaker position too. You never know what experimenting will give you for great sound.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Hipockets said:


> That is great! It is nice to be happy with the sound and look of your gear. I have read many good things about the Tritons. Have not had the chance to hear them myself, no local dealers carry them but am sure I will one day. I enjoy messing with settings like crossover points and speaker position too. You never know what experimenting will give you for great sound.


I am lucky that there is dealer near me. i was able to get them at a great discount as well. They have a nice sound to them. Lots of detail but a smoothness to them at the same time. It is amazing what a little tweaking can do.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

sirah said:


> hello iam sirah from indonesia. iam beginner


Welcome. This is a great place to learn all about the hoody of Home Theater.


----------

